# looking for 22.2mm cro-mo riser bar



## Air Junkie (May 11, 2010)

Hey, can you geiss help me find a 22.2mm cro-mo bar with at least 2" rise?

I really like the Atomlab ones but no one seems to carry them bigger than 1" rise. DMR wingbars can be found on ebay but they're kinda heavy...I have no idea where to look for the Nemesis project weezy jeffersons, but I bet they're out of my price range anyways. I'm hoping to not spend of $50 w/ S+H.

Here's the bike they're going on.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

save 15 dollars and get the nempro theyre the bees knees


----------



## Air Junkie (May 11, 2010)

Formerbmx37 said:


> save 15 dollars and get the nempro theyre the bees knees


Do I just email him and hope for the best?

EDIT: hist link to the ebay listing shows that they're all sold out...****


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Heads up, your current stem is a 25.4 clamp. You'll need new stem or shims.

I would get a short reach stem before you get high rise bars, it may solve the issue.


----------



## Air Junkie (May 11, 2010)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Heads up, your current stem is a 25.4 clamp. You'll need new stem or shims.
> 
> I would get a short reach stem before you get high rise bars, it may solve the issue.


That was my plan all along. I'm about to buy this stem: (if I can find the right bar to fit it)









I'm considering buying these bars along with the stem: 









What do you guys think? These Fly BMX race bars are 6061 aluminum...many (most?) MTB bars are 6061 aluminum...but will they handle punishment? Maybe I'll just have to find out. I've bent aluminum handlebars before, and I don't want to try it again.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

brads a great guy to work with he answered all my questions and if they are all out then heel let you know when theyre in with whatever color you want. if you cant wait or afford the nempro bars
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=29539&category=3928
atomlab is another good company


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

that company doesnt have them in stock but you coulf buy them directly from atomlab


----------



## Air Junkie (May 11, 2010)

yeah those atomlabs are exactly what I want, but nobody has them instock.

I just found the atomlab web-store. thanks for the tip!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I had a set of the atomlab jesme bars and hated the bends.
NS District bars are super nice! Very comfy bends, and come in 2 and 3 inch rise.


----------



## qtip (Jan 12, 2004)

*AtomLab GI's*

I bent my AtomLab GI's. I called AtomLab two days ago and was talking to them and they said the GI's are a pretty low grade bar, not made for much abuse. They said the Pimp bar is Heat Treated and is supposed to take a lot more abuse. But, the Pimp's don't come in the smaller clamp diameter, only 25.4 and 31.8. I got some Pimp's....hopefully they'll do better.


----------



## Air Junkie (May 11, 2010)

Where can I order these NS District bars?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Any LBS can get them. Pretty sure BTI distributes them.


----------

